

Youtube : cluttered/anonimity/abusive.So built this.Let us know your thoughts - kiwifruut
http://www.kiwifruut.com
Youtube:cluttered/anonimity/abusive comments. So built this. Let us know your thoughts
======
johnonhack
Agreed. It cannot afford to be the way it is, being top site on internet in
its category used by everyone in the internet.good thought.

